# Kirsty.



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Had a little shoot with Kirsty today.

Wasnt totally happy with the results (messed up cam settings) but hey im still learning :lol:

Heres a couple of my favourites.

Comments welcome.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

You seem to have a good eye for a photo. But of all the photos you've posted on the forum, not one of them seems to ever have the exposure totally nailed.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> You seem to have a good eye for a photo. But of all the photos you've posted on the forum, not one of them seems to ever have to exposure totally nailed.


Thanks bud - think I need a college course


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

snoop69 said:


> Thanks bud - think I need a college course


There's some good books out there that should help a lot. Exposure is a tricky thing, especially when there are multiple light sources.


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

If only she was into detailing and lived in Portsmouth 


Great pics :argie:


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> There's some good books out there that should help a lot. Exposure is a tricky thing, especially when there are multiple light sources.


Yes, I must get one & also use the studio more as I was unfamiliar with
the setup & time was a factor.

Im happy(ish) with these after messing in PP but would like to achieve better
results straight from the camera :thumb:


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

adam87 said:


> If only she was into detailing and lived in Portsmouth
> 
> Great pics :argie:


Thanks Adam, she is a lovely girl.

Around 5'4 with legs that seem to go on forever :argie:


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

snoop69 said:


> Thanks Adam, she is a lovely girl.
> 
> Around 5'4 with legs that seem to go on forever :argie:


Oh I can imagine 

Hot Hot :devil:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Prefer the first shot but that dress is totally unflattering.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

post in here fella http://www.talkphotography.co.uk/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=46

get some crit off people in the know


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I agree on the exposure side; slight over exposure. It might be worth bracketing your exposures. I'd say at most 1/2 (half) a stop. 

The problem with photographing someone in such a heavy visual pattern is that in a plain back ground, the outfit can over power the subject (as it does here - you get no idea of her shape of the pose) but in a 'busy' background, it becomes camouflage and can do the same thing. 

Its all about practice mate. Every shoot is a training session with a lesson to be learnt.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

buckas said:


> post in here fella http://www.talkphotography.co.uk/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=46
> 
> get some crit off people in the know


Im a member there & have posted already. No replies yet though.



Cullers said:


> I agree on the exposure side; slight over exposure. It might be worth bracketing your exposures. I'd say at most 1/2 (half) a stop.
> 
> The problem with photographing someone in such a heavy visual pattern is that in a plain back ground, the outfit can over power the subject (as it does here - you get no idea of her shape of the pose) but in a 'busy' background, it becomes camouflage and can do the same thing.
> 
> Its all about practice mate. Every shoot is a training session with a lesson to be learnt.


This shoot was a first for Kirsty & more practice for me.

Having looked at my camera settings I now know where I went wrong but as
you say, lesson learned.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Prefer the first shot but that dress is totally unflattering.


Gok Wan watch out!! :driver:

Nice pics, I'm on that learning curve with photography too. Not easy in the slightest.


----------

